# Blue water?



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Any one know where the blue water is? Or what kind of water the nipple is in now?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

http://optics.marine.usf.edu/cgi-bi...=1#A20152242015230.1KM.GCOOS.7DAY.L3D.OCI.png


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Free site that usf does


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Keithcooking said:


> http://optics.marine.usf.edu/cgi-bi...=1#A20152242015230.1KM.GCOOS.7DAY.L3D.OCI.png


anyway to put that in layman's terms? Not sure what the above is actually showing...a temperature map, a water color map etc.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Click on second pic from left. The blue on map is blue water


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Keithcooking said:


> Click on second pic from left. The blue on map is blue water


thanks...looks a little far for my bay boat!


----------

